
How Ethics Is Holding Us Back - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/how-ethics-is-holding-us-back-c04bfcb245ca
======
ardy42
> This is exactly why in the global race for scientific conquest, if ethical
> practices that stifle innovation make us lose the race, then ethics is
> holding us back.

Well, then. How about we back slavery so we can easily do human
experimentation?

This article is a good illustration about how fucked you can get when your
ideology narrows to focus too much on science and "progress."

Also, look at how the author describes herself:

> [Jessie Smith is a] Software Engineer Focused on Researching and Creating
> Technical Solutions to Ethical Problems in Society.

Technical solutions to ethical problems? What?

